# Cleaning Gravel in a planted tank



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay...looking to the experts...what is the best way to clean the gravel in a planted tank? I have a python gravel cleaner but I know if I use it I will likley uproot my plants...any suggestions??? I have a large "forest" of val plants and I am noticing I am getting a lot of plant matter stuck near the base of the plants at the gravel level and I dont want it to foul the water but it is very difficult to remove...suggestions are welcome.

Should I just uproot all plants and replant them after cleaning the gravel?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Just vacuum the gravel surface. In a planted tank, you don't really need or want to deep clean the bed. The mulm is actually beneficial.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

randylahey said:


> Just vacuum the gravel surface. In a planted tank, you don't really need or want to deep clean the bed. The mulm is actually beneficial.


I agree. If the tank is totally filthy then I suppose you can uproot the plants, do a vacuum then replant them. I do that once every 6-8 months, but then again I'm a little OCD.


----------

